# How high can a loft bed safely be?



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

We have 7.5 foot ceilings. Ds would like a loft bed this fall because he wants room to have a desk under his bed and some extra space in his room. I'd like one so we have room for a desk and some shelves so he can get all his junk (bus schedule collection, feather collection, penguin collection... seeing a trend here?) off the floor.

How much room should we leave between the bed and the ceiling? (I'm not worried about ds falling out - it will have a rail.) I've never had a loft bed so I'm pretty clueless.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a loft bed in college. I don't think there's really a safety limit unless you're concerned about falling. He may want it low enough that he can sit up in bed. If he doesn't care about that, you can put it higher, but he may hit his head on the ceiling a couple of times before he remembers to not sit up fast. Ask me how I know...

I'm none the worse for wear though.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

My son has a loft bed and I think our ceilings are about the same height. He is 9 and it works fine with enough room for him to sit up in the bed.


----------



## melijack1 (Nov 18, 2008)

My son, who is almost 4, has had a loft since he was about 3 1/2. It is technically a junior loft, and the top of the mattress is about 5 feet off the floor, with a railing that goes all the way around the bed. We have never had a problem with it. We have 8 ft ceilings. Here is a picture of his loft:

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2.../NewBed008.jpg


----------



## jjv (Sep 6, 2009)

Take a look at www.collegebedlofts.com. They have a height calculator at http://www.collegebedlofts.com/loft_height.html#calc you can use this to see how much headroom you will get above and underneath.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

the post from college bed lofts are the lofts my boys are in (13 and 10 - got them at 11 and 8). We bought them direct with 7.5 foot ceilings. They have worked out really well for us. We had a fire so bought all new things at the same time. We didn't use the built in desk, but bought one. Didn't use the "boards" to line the shelves but I stretched fabric across. They have really helped two very differrent boys share a small room.


----------

